# Norwegian Gloster Gladiator panel Info needed!



## undu562 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello! I will make a copy in scale 1:1 of the cockpit sectipn of a GG , that was used in Norway in 1940, but I need some expert help, I need the pics or a list of the instruments also I need drawing of the panel and cutaway drawing of the shape of the fuselage around the cockpit ! 

Best U


----------

